# SAN DIEGO. FREE PHOTO SEMINAR SATURDAY!



## platano (Nov 5, 2008)

This is somewhat last minute, dont know if any one else know about this yet.  

*San Diego, CA* *San Diego, CA* - *November 8 &  9*

Register Now! *Our workshop will be held as free seminars throughout the day at Photo Expo West at the Del Mar Fairgrounds on a first-come first-serve basis. The Expo is free to attend as well. Photo Expo West is finalizing the seminar schedule and it will be up at *

*http://www.photoexpowest.com/seminars.php*.


I'm going to be attending this FREE seminar if any 1 else want to meet up there from TPF let me know.. we can start a roster.

1.  Platano 
2.  Ls3D
3.  ???
4.  ???
5.  ???


----------



## platano (Nov 6, 2008)

nobody wants a free seminar?


----------



## Ls3D (Nov 6, 2008)

There are probably what like 12 TPF folk down here, we will just have to represent extra hard to bring up the difference. 

BTW - I put my 40D kit on Craig's this morning, trying to gather funds for a certain 24 x 35 gizmo...

So now I have that, a vintage guitar, VX1K camcorder, and a room for rent all hot right now... crazy times.

-Shea


----------

